# Beretta Model 102 question, Please Help!



## JakeTheSipper (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey guys, I recently picked up a used alloy Beretta Model 102 for 300 bucks. It's in amazing condition with original box. I'm having a hard time finding any details on this gun, other than it was basically a rebadged model 76. If anyone has any information on these things please let me know!


----------

